# ترنيمة بين يديك راحتي في فلاش من تصميمي



## فراشة مسيحية (10 يوليو 2009)

سلام ونعمة ​ 
للمرة الثانية​ 
تصميم فلاشي جديد في احدى روائع الترانيم​ 
ترنيمة بين يديك راحتي​ 
للتحميل أضغط على​ 
:download:​ 
فراشة مسيحية​


----------



## BITAR (10 يوليو 2009)

*رائعة يا فراشة*
*ترجعى بالسلامه*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 يوليو 2009)

شكرا ليكى يا فراشه 

جارى التحميل ...........

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (10 يوليو 2009)

ميرسي كتييييييييييير

نورتوني ​


----------



## جيلان (11 يوليو 2009)

*جميلة زى صاحبتها يا ناس
بس جاية فى مناسبة مش جميلة خاالص مش عيد ميلادى لا هههههههه بس هتوحشينى بردوا*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (11 يوليو 2009)

*رائعه جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
بيقولولك ليه هتغيبى وترجعيلنا هو انتى مسافرة ولا ايه؟​*


----------



## just member (11 يوليو 2009)

*الله عليكى يا فراشة فعلا فى منتهى الجمال بجد*
*تسلم ايدك*
*ربنا يبارك موهبتك*
**​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 يوليو 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *جميلة زى صاحبتها يا ناس*
> *بس جاية فى مناسبة مش جميلة خاالص مش عيد ميلادى لا هههههههه بس هتوحشينى بردوا*


 
هههههههههههههه عسل يا جي جي

وانتوا هاتوحشوني اكتر :smi411:​ 



كيريا قال:


> *رائعه جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​*
> 
> *بيقولولك ليه هتغيبى وترجعيلنا هو انتى مسافرة ولا ايه؟*


 
ميرسي يا كيريا حبيبتي

مش هسافر بس هاغيب حوالي شهرين كدا 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​




just member قال:


> *الله عليكى يا فراشة فعلا فى منتهى الجمال بجد*
> *تسلم ايدك*
> *ربنا يبارك موهبتك*
> 
> **​



 الله يسلمك يا جوجو

ميرسي بجد على ردك الجميل والمشجع

كلك زوووووووووق ​


----------



## BishoRagheb (11 يوليو 2009)

*ايه ياحجة الجمال ده
هنفتقدك ياحجة
بس احسن ادينا نستريح شوية​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 يوليو 2009)

تستريخ شوية

طب قاااااااااااااااااعدة بطلنا​


----------



## نفرتاري (11 يوليو 2009)

*حلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووة
توى يا فروش
بجد جميلة اوى
اى حاجة من ايدك يا عسل
مرسى يا قمر
ربنا يبارك فى موهبتك 
وتبفى علمينى بقى*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 يوليو 2009)

ميرسي يا فرفر يا قمر انتي

حاضر لما ارجع هاعلمك مش صعب بس عاوز طولة بال​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 يوليو 2009)

_*الله عليكي يا خاله فوشي
تروحي وترجعي بالف سلامه
في سلام امن وسلام المسيح​*_


----------



## kalimooo (11 يوليو 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا ام ميكو

ترجعيلنا بالسلامة

ربنا يباركك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 يوليو 2009)

*ميرسى كتييير 
وجارى التحميل
ربنا معاكى وترجعلنا بالسلامة
سلام المسيح معاكى​*


----------



## ارووجة (14 يوليو 2009)

كل شي بتعمليه حلووووووو
يسلموو دياتك وربنا يبارك حيااتك
رح نشتئللك كيتررر
ربنا معاكي ويحفظكم


----------

